# Antwort SPD Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*>>Zur Diskussion geht es hier entlang>>> Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

-------------------------------------------​

*Update 20.07. 2017*
_Wir stellen die Antworten der Parteien so ein und zur Diskussion, wie sie bei uns eingehen.

Die abschliessende Kommentierung und Bewertung erfolgt nach Eingang aller Antworten in einer Zusammenfassung._







*Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017

Antwort SPD​*
*1.: Sieht es Ihre Bundespartei auch so, dass nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatSchG §1, (1), 3.) das Angeln eine der prädestinierten, schonendsten und zu fördernden Nutzungsformen der Natur zur Erholung ist*?

*1.1.: Wenn ja, was unternimmt Ihre Bundespartei konkret, um das Angeln zu fördern, zu stärken und vor sinnlosen Strafanzeigenkampagnen zu schützen, in den Bereichen, in denen auch Bundesgesetze maßgebend sind (Naturschutz, Tierschutz etc.)?*

Umweltgerechtigkeit ist das Ziel unserer Politik. Denn eine zerstörte Umwelt gefährdet die Gesundheit und vertieft soziale Ungleichheit bei uns und weltweit. Wir wollen allen Menschen den Zugang zu einer intakten Natur erhalten. Frische Luft, gesunde Böden, saubere Gewässer, eine vielfältige Tier- und Pflanzenwelt gehören dazu. Wir stehen in der Verantwortung, eine gesunde und saubere Umwelt für unsere Kinder und Enkelkindern zu bewahren. 
Die SPD sieht das Angeln als eine Nutzungsform der Natur, die wir unterstützen. Die Sachkunde wird durch die Prüfung zum Fischereischein nachgewiesen. Die Auseinandersetzung mit anderen Meinungen und Vorstellungen sollte in offener Diskussion und nicht über die Gerichte geführt werden. 


*2.: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch so, dass schon Angeln an sich ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des TSG wäre?*


*2.1: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch als pervertierten, sowie menschen- wie bürgerfeindlichen Tierschutz" und damit letztlich auch ein Fischvernichtungsprogramm, wenn man wegen einigen wenigen unter den fast 5 Millionen deutscher Angler, welche nie einen Fisch mitnehmen wollen - aber dafür ständig im Fokus der Presse stehen - alle anderen Angler dazu zwingt, JEDEN gefangenen, ungeschonten Fisch abzuschlagen? 
Und das ohne jede eigene Entscheidungsmöglichkeit und unabhängig der individuellen Verwertungsmöglichkeit (in Bayern extra ausgeführt, dass Verwertung NICHT notwendig wäre. Hauptsache der Fisch wurde wg. falsch interpretiertem Tierschutz getötet, siehe Interview Manfred Braun, ehemaliger für Fischereirecht zuständigen Referatsleiter des Bayerisches Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten, Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG 
*
Wir wollen waid- und hegegerechtes Angeln in Deutschland weiter fördern. Die Anglerinnen 
und Angler in Deutschland gehen gut ausgebildet und verantwortungsvoll mit unserer Natur 
um. Sie wissen, dass das erlegen von Tieren kein Selbstzweck ist und keinem Tier ohne 
vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen darf. Insofern glauben wir, 
dass das Tierschutzgesetz an dieser Stelle keiner Veränderung bedarf. 

*3.: Würde ihre Bundespartei auch Anglern und Angelvereinen gegen PETA so beispringen, wie es die Minister Caffier und Backhaus in Mecklenburg Vorpommern getan haben?*
siehe Frage 1. 

*4.: Welche Möglichkeiten sieht oder bietet ihre Bundespartei an, das Tierschutzgesetz so umzugestalten, dass nicht mehr massenhafte nachgewiesen ungerechtfertigte Strafanzeigen gegen Angler und Vereine möglich sind, welche auch zu fast 100 % erfolglos sind, nur Kosten verursachen und Justizbehörden von wirklich wichtiger Arbeit abhalten? *
Die SPD sieht erheblichen Änderungsbedarf am Tierschutzgesetz, wird aber den in § 1 zum Ausdruck gebrachten Grundsatz nicht einschränken (siehe Antwort auf Frage 1). 



-------------------------------------------​
*>>Zur Diskussion geht es hier entlang>>> Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Antwort SPD Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Super Aussage, kein Wunder das keiner da etwas schreibt.
Die ausführliche Antwort zeigt das große Interesse an Anglern, Natur oder Wahlkampf.
Na immer hin scheint euch der Tierschutz sehr wichtig zu sein....auch das ist ja eine Aussage.
Mit Verlaub, es gibt in Deutschland deutlich mehr Angler, als Bergleute.|supergri

Ich habe eben doch tatsächlich gespannt eine Meinung einer der ganz großen deutschen Parteien erwartet, die gar in der Regierung ist und nun vielleicht gar einen Wahlkampf führen will.
Fehlanzeige da kommt nichts.
 |peinlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Antwort SPD Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Ich finde diese Ignoranz von Anglern und Angeln durch die SPD sogar im Kern anglerfeindlich, fast so sehr wie die GRÜNEN!


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Antwort SPD Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Ignoranz von Anglern und Angeln durch die SPD sogar im Kern anglerfeindlich, fast so sehr wie die GRÜNEN!


 

 In der Tat.#6
 Nur mit dem Bonus, das Sie hier zeigten, das sie vielleicht auch allgemein etwas Zeit benötigen zur Politischen Arbeit zurück zu finden, wenn sie selbst im Wahlkampf nicht um Stimmen kämpfen.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Antwort SPD Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Super Aussage, kein Wunder das keiner da etwas schreibt.


Im Hauptthread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746 wurde ja durchaus was geschrieben.
Kurz und passend finde ich diesen Kommentar zur SPD-Antwort:


bastido schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal ne Antwort, hat wohl der  Referent für "Themen die uns am Arxxx vorbei gehen, wir eh keine Ahnung  haben und für den Wahlausgang unerhebliche Minderheiten",  geschrieben.


----------



## Jose (1. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort SPD Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *...* Die Sachkunde wird durch die Prüfung zum Fischereischein nachgewiesen...



diese aussage dokumentiert aufs trefflichste deren kompetenz in sachen angeln, keinen schimmer nämlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Antwort SPD Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

am Sonntag gilts.....



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331515


----------

